# Dumaw´s Photo Thread



## Dumaw (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi guys, this is some of my spiders 

this is my big girl, undentified






this is my avic











this is a female vitalius, dont know the sp






this is my B.albopilosum ling






this is my sickius longibulbi






this is THE BEAST!!! a 12 cm female Phoneutria, bad bad girl;P !






thats it for now, hope u guys like it


----------



## Gigas (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol nice Phoneutria, looking a bit round?


----------



## Dumaw (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah she is very fat ahahahah


----------



## urs (Jul 31, 2006)

hello!

Phoneutria nigriventer?:clap: 
I thought that they are smaller 5-8 cm legspan.

Best regards Uros


----------



## Gigas (Jul 31, 2006)

In other  threads it has been said that phoneutria often attain 15 cm legspans


----------



## Dumaw (Jul 31, 2006)

yep they get bigger, this one is the biggest I have seen personaly, and this one have a different coloration from the phoneutrias I usualy see here, they are normaly darker, this have a light grey colour in the back.

 My neighbour have a 6 cm male with a totaly different coloration very beautiful, 
and he told me he had a 18 cm female, he may be exagerating a bit who knows eheheh, but I am sure they can get to 15 cm


----------



## Dumaw (Aug 4, 2006)

a ling lasiodora parahybana feeding











my other lasi


----------



## Dumaw (Aug 18, 2006)

another pic of my Sickius longibulbi






and my newest T, a P. Murinus!


----------



## Dumaw (Aug 20, 2006)

avic molted yestarday


----------



## Dumaw (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi there, my ling B. albopilosum molted yestarday, here´s a pic


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Aug 25, 2006)

Avic looks smashing mate


----------



## Steffen (Aug 25, 2006)

First one looks like a Pamphobeteus.


----------



## regalis (Aug 25, 2006)

or aphonopelma


----------



## Steffen (Aug 25, 2006)

regalis said:
			
		

> or aphonopelma


I have never seen an Aphonopelma looking like that. What species?


----------



## regalis (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know...but aphonopelma has these stripes on legs..That is why is very similar to aphonopelma sp. ..


----------



## Steffen (Aug 25, 2006)

Hundreds of species have these stripes on their  legs. It's not typical for Aphonopelma...

Only seemani in the Aphonopelma genus is recognized by these stripes, but for some reason the majority in here, has come to the conclusion that if they just see anything that could slightly resemble white stripes on the legs, then it's an Aphonopelma. :wall:


----------



## Dumaw (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for the replies 

I once heard that Pamphobeteus and Vitalius were the same thing, only different names from different locations, does that make any sense?

the genus of the one in the first pic its often identified as Vitalius here where I live, and Pamphobeteus by people from around the world ehehe

well anyways its a cool spider 


and sorry if my english is bad


----------



## Dumaw (Sep 30, 2006)

some new pics

avic avic






P.murinus






Lasiodora parahybana just molted






Vitalius (or not) sp






B.albopilosum ling


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 30, 2006)

Dumaw said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> I once heard that Pamphobeteus and Vitalius were the same thing, only different names from different locations, does that make any sense?
> 
> ...


Now I'm no expert, correct me if I'm worng, but your first picture makes me wonder about two different species: _Aphonopelma caniceps_ and possibly _Vitalius roseus_, in need of a molt.


----------



## Dumaw (Sep 30, 2006)

its a brazilian T, south east


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 17, 2006)

yes it could be a Vitalius roseus, or a Vitalius dubius
another pic of the larger one






my recently molted P.murinus






this is that second undentified T she is agressive


----------



## Alice (Oct 17, 2006)

wow, the murinus is gorgeous! :worship: 

i have a big female myself and i love those distict markings on the carapax. just wish i would see her more often, though.


----------



## michal1991 (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Phoneutria! And the Sickius longibulbi is awesowe looking  Do You have photos of adult female this sp. ?


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 17, 2006)

michal1991 said:


> Great Phoneutria! And the Sickius longibulbi is awesowe looking  Do You have photos of adult female this sp. ?


mine is an adult female, they are a dwarf species, no more than 6 cm I think, my neighbour have some females and males, and he breeds them, I got mine from him

its a cool little T


----------



## Dumaw (Nov 24, 2006)

avic feeding
















recently molted P. murinus


----------



## SOAD (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice to see you here bro! very nice pictures!


----------



## Dumaw (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks

some new pics

Vitalius sorocabae






Avicularia avicularia






Vitalius sp ( probably dubius) 7 cm






Vitalius dubius adult female











Brachypelma albopilosum just before molt





and just after molting


----------



## T. Junkie1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi guys, I was wondering if the Phoneutrias have any relation at all to the Lycosa sp.  they look very similar, at least to my untrained eye.  I hope this isn't a dumb question.

Thx 
Brian


----------



## Alice (Dec 26, 2006)

i love that avic... shame i can't get more of them...


----------



## Dumaw (Dec 28, 2006)

T. Junkie1 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if the Phoneutrias have any relation at all to the Lycosa sp.  they look very similar, at least to my untrained eye.  I hope this isn't a dumb question.
> 
> Thx
> Brian


I don´t know either, but I think they have some relation too


----------



## Dumaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Alice said:


> i love that avic... shame i can't get more of them...


 thanks I love it too

why can´t you?


----------



## Dumaw (Jun 20, 2009)

female curly





Shot with K750i at 2009-06-20

and my new murinus





Shot with K750i at 2009-06-20


----------



## Dumaw (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys, long time no see =)

Rehousing murinus

















This is my Vitalius Sorocabae feeding











Hope u enjoy

see ya!


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2009)

very nice.  what species is that?


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Ariel

I got it by avic braunshauseni, but I can´t be sure, because not even the guy I got it from is sure about it


----------



## Ariel (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks! I'm guessing its a sling?
What great colors!!


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 16, 2009)

yes it is, has about 3 cm 

thanks =)


----------

